# Homemade alternative to Musher's Secret



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Or is it the best?

I know when I was breastfeeding we used a mixture of lanolin and beeswax to keep mom parts from cracking and bleeding and it is safe for licking. I would like to not put any petrochemicals on his paws.

Basically, we have started walking 4-5 miles every am on asphalt (before it gets hot) and I would like to keep his paws conditioned. No snow or salt here but he also runs a lot. He also has some callouses on his back legs below the hock but, fortunately none on his elbows. Most dogs I have had seem to get knotty on those back legs after time. Not sure why.

Suggestions? I am ordering a pound anyway.......


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

What about Bag Balm? It says it's a petroleum lanolin base , but does not contain alcohol. I've used it on Bear's pads and he will not lick it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beau is not licking the stuff I am using right now but I am not sure I want to use any petroleum distillates...it is in a lot of human lotions, too but I don't use it.


----------

